# Cattleya gaskelliana tipo ‘Charlie’



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 20, 2021)

I got a small division from Marcotte many moons ago and this is the blooming of the second smaller division of my mother plant.

There are 11 flowers on 4 inflorescences, about 13.5 cm.


----------



## PeteM (Jul 20, 2021)

Wow look at that wing span, Is this growing under your lights or is it in the Dr. L large cattleya foster program  … where do I sign up to foster a stray Catt?!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 20, 2021)

Nice! Future judging?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 20, 2021)

Ha, ha Leslie....the smaller divison carries 11 wonderful flowers. What a feast for the eyes.  Won't see the bigger division or the mother plant flowering...


----------



## monocotman (Jul 20, 2021)

Wow that is stunning! Congratulations!
it must smell amazing.
David


----------



## terryros (Jul 20, 2021)

Difficult to find special gaskelliana without special contacts. Chadwicks have a few. I have only a single struggling plant (coerulea) from Orchids Limited - a colchicine treated ('Expo Vallencia' x self) so it will be years before I see a good flowering. The only other taste of gaskelliana I have been able to get is a remake of Suzanne Hye through Orchids Limited that uses 4N mossiae and gaskelliana coerulea. Not sure the color we will end up with but not alba. It is great fun to see these pictures of more rare unifoliate species.


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2021)

'Charlie' is always wonderful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 21, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Wow look at that wing span, Is this growing under your lights or is it in the Dr. L large cattleya foster program  … where do I sign up to foster a stray Catt?!


Hehe... this plant is in the foster GH while the mother plant is with me. 

Linus: This plant missed the judging last weekend because several flowers started to senesce 2 days before. Just like my eldorado and black leucochilums. What a shame.

Rudolf: The mother plant has 7 leads but none of them sheathed this year . I may move it to the GH next year for a great show.

David and Abax: Thanks! Charlie is a good cultivar than John M. selected from a batch imported years ago.

Terry: It's true gaskelliana is not as common a species these days. In fact the coerulea versions coming from 'Blue Dragon' (BD) is much more common than the type. I did see them offered by Steven, Lin Burzell, Carter and Holmes, Piping Rock and in Redlands before, some many years ago. I myself bought several different cultivars including coerulea, pincelada, concolors and tipos before the general public was interested.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 21, 2021)

Inspiring flowering! I got interested in gaskelliana from Chadwicks book mentioning the excellent form this species brought to such monumental crosses such as Suzanne hye and thus Bow Bells. I picked up a 'Newberry Delight' x self at Carter and Holmes in March which is a pale pink form with purple lip. The mention of 'extremely fragrant' in the description clinched it for me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 21, 2021)

what a great show!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 21, 2021)

Such a beauty! I always wanted one but they are hard to find!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2021)

Fantastic flowering, but the plant as well is so stout and robust. Bummer that you couldn't have it judged.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 23, 2021)

terryros said:


> Difficult to find special gaskelliana without special contacts. Chadwicks have a few. I have only a single struggling plant (coerulea) from Orchids Limited - a colchicine treated ('Expo Vallencia' x self) so it will be years before I see a good flowering. The only other taste of gaskelliana I have been able to get is a remake of Suzanne Hye through Orchids Limited that uses 4N mossiae and gaskelliana coerulea. Not sure the color we will end up with but not alba. It is great fun to see these pictures of more rare unifoliate species.


Terry, the Chadwick divisions list has gaskelliana clones for sale.


----------



## Phragper (Jul 23, 2021)

simply stunning


----------



## terryros (Jul 23, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Terry, the Chadwick divisions list has gaskelliana clones for sale.


Yes. I thought about it. But, I really like being able to get seedlings if they are species sib crossings or selfings and it is rare to find these. I also like being able to get remakes of classic primary hybrids. Its stupid because it means many years of watching and waiting and who knows if I even get to see them bloom. But, there is the mystery and anticipation. Sometimes you get something unique and great. The mystery usually wins out for me so I wait for crosses from Orchids Limited. The other issue is virus. I tested my whole collection and cleaned out anything positive (all of my Phals and a minority of Cattleyas but hardly any that had been bought as seedlings.) I am wary of divisions of older cultivars of Cattleyas. Mericlones are a little safer, but I am a cautious one.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 24, 2021)

Terry
I am pretty sure that the Chadwick’s test for virus. They have a special bench where they keep those too valuable to bin.





4331steven All Categories


4331steven All Categories. Shop the Largest Selection, Click to See! Search eBay faster with PicClick. Money Back Guarantee ensures YOU receive the item you ordered or get your money back.




picclick.com




check out this website of Steve Christoffersen. Lots of seedlings and virus free divisions. He changes it every Sunday evening.
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 26, 2021)

drool!


----------



## terryros (Jul 26, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Terry
> I am pretty sure that the Chadwick’s test for virus. They have a special bench where they keep those too valuable to bin.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, David. You are such a better world shopper than I am. I am almost exclusively an Orchids Limited buyer! There are limits to my approach, but also some advantages.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh, Leslie, that is a gaskelliana to die for! Well grown, gorgeously flowered - regarding form and stance, well, actually on all parameters in my book: perfect! (but, pray allow for me not being too well versed in Catt-sizes), down to every one an all of the dorsal sepals being poisedly erect!  Most kind regards, Jens 
(a.k.a. the temporarily wavering and occasional forum absentee)


----------

